# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  Un Képi et un Short (Court)

## cassidain

et M. le Maire RdH

----------


## elgreaux

il y a un nouveau livre sur Mr RdH, A Flying Gentleman, en français, écrit pas son petit fils,Tristan.. très intéressant .... disponible à Clic à Gustavia.

----------


## amyb

Ellen, what year would this be, approximately?

----------


## Izzy

> il y a un nouveau livre sur Mr RdH, A Flying Gentleman, en français, écrit pas son petit fils,Tristan.. très intéressant .... disponible à Clic à Gustavia.





Clic ici

----------


## cassidain

> Ellen, what year would this be, approximately?



« Oui Aurore, fin 1970... Le bureau de poste juste derrière était neuf, il date des années 70 »

----------


## amyb

Before my personal discovery of St Barth. 

So many Remy stories out there.  A unique man of the world.

----------


## elgreaux

et le monsieur dans le blue blanc rouge derrière le petit fils c'était l'oncle de Rosemond... Hubert Gréaux.. il était adjoint au maire....

----------


## cassidain

> et le monsieur dans le blue blanc rouge derrière le petit fils c'était l'oncle de Rosemond... Hubert Gréaux.. il était adjoint au maire....



tu veux dire la petite fille, je suppose ? après tout . . . il s'agissait des années 70

----------


## pascaleschmidt

ca crache des années soixante dix... au cine c'est De Funes qui jouait les gendarmes avec les shorts courts ... belles gambettes meme pour les hommes!!!!

----------


## elgreaux

> tu veux dire la petite fille, je suppose ? après tout . . . il s'agissait des années 70



oui excuse moi, la petite fille... :)

----------

